# Meeting in Paris 17 to 20 january 2013



## Paphiolive (Dec 25, 2012)

For 2013, next meeting in France the 17th january in Paris.
Who will be to go ?


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 26, 2012)

Any details? Jean


----------



## chrismende (Dec 27, 2012)

I wish I were going to be there. However, what is going on in France or environs in April or May? I would love to meet some Paph folks then, since I rarely get to Europe.


----------



## Paphiolive (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello,
This is the link for meeting in Paris in middle january :

http://ffao-expo.jimdo.com/

Chrismende,
We could meet if you will go to Paris or near ?
I will check for you the meeting in France in the period april, may 2013.
When Iwill find them, I will send the link.
Regards
Olivier


----------



## NYEric (Dec 27, 2012)

Looks like fun!


----------



## chrismende (Dec 29, 2012)

Thank you very much ! I will let you know if I am coming to a meeting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 30, 2012)

Paphiolive said:


> Hello,
> This is the link for meeting in Paris in middle january :
> 
> http://ffao-expo.jimdo.com/
> ...



Thanks! Spent some days in Paris and met a flyer of the exhibit in one booth of the Christmas market  !!!!

Paris is worth a trip always and ever again, even if you have to experience monster queues for museums (Daly, Centre Pompidou, 2 Hours )







Jean


----------



## reivilos (Dec 31, 2012)

Lucky you Jean !!!


----------



## reivilos (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi guys, here are a few pictures.
I focused on paphs obviously.


----------



## reivilos (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## reivilos (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## JeanLux (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for the pics!!!! quite a number of nice blooms!!!! Jean


----------



## reivilos (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## reivilos (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## Dido (Jan 21, 2013)

looks like a great show thanks for sharing pics with us.


----------



## Paphiolive (Jan 26, 2013)

Hello,
Some more photos from last meeting of Paris.

http://s1284.beta.photobucket.com/user/Paphiolive/library/Expo Paris 18_01_2013

Olivier


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 26, 2013)

Lovely photos! Thank you for sharing!!!

(how much would one of these Phrags cost?)


----------



## Hakone (Jan 26, 2013)

Merci pour les photos


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

